# Should I give up?



## spider rees (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I'm sorry to just launch in with a question but... I'm wondering if you could let me know what you think my chances are. Or whether you've heard of a situation like mine before. I have a fluctuating fsh, it can be 120, 8, 33, 7, 24, last one was 74 (these fsh test have been taken sporadically over the course of 2 years). I've had one round of ivf, only produced one egg which didn't fertilize. I was hoping to try another cycle with clomid but my fdh was 24 and so I tried progynova for a month but my fsh went up to 74 so I've been told that donor eggs are my only option, would you agree?
I'm finding it hard to make a decision as it seems I'm in menopause one minute and back to normal the next.
Have any of you heard of someone who has such a fluctuating fsh before?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

FSH can fluctuate - although your fluctuations are pretty wild!

My honest answer would be that, yes, I think donor eggs sound like your best option. Sorry, I know it's hard - how old are you by the way?


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi spider

I've had wildly fluctuating readings too - I think my worst was over 100 although that was in the middle of a long cycle so not taken on day 2-5 as normal.  The next month it was about 3!

I've read somewhere (although I don't think this view is held by all clinics) that you are only as good as your worst reading.  Sorry I know that's not very hopeful.

To be fair, even menopausal women can get pregnant, it's just extremely unlikely.  My GP told me that women who have menopause at the normal time (which I think is around 50) are advised to use contraception for a year afterwards, and women who have an early menopause are advised to use it for two years... So there have been cases of pregnancy 'after' menopause.  But in a way I think it's worse to know that, because then it's always possible to hold out some hope.  And unless it's going to come to something I don't think that is useful.

Sorry if this sounds a bit blunt - I'm in a similar position to you with my mad FSH levels, and (perhaps worse) with very long gaps between periods.  I have resisted the idea of DE for years, but now I am coming to think that it is the only way I am at all likely to have a baby.

Good luck with your decision on this (still deciding whether to go for it myself)

Lilo x

(Can't sleep!!)


----------



## spider rees (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I am 40 and my periods are sporadic, it all started after my father died in 2005. Sounds like we're in similar situations Lilo. I just don't know what to do. DE, adoption or remain childless. Guess I've got some thinking to do.
Good luck to everyone and thanks for the replies.
Spider


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Spider,  I'm sorry to hear about your father.

My AF started to go haywire around '05 too, but even then I held out some hope, and have had tx since, but now I think I am at the end of that road.

It is hard to decide, because all three decisions are momentous, and as I mentioned to DH 'if we take no decision that is effectively a decision to remain childless' as that's how we'll be left if we don't take action.

My local authority said that if we wanted a single white child aged 0-6 we couldn't even go on the waiting list, so I'm thinking that's a difficult one!

DE still very much my favourite option at the moment.

Lilo


----------



## spider rees (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Lilo
Please excuse my ignorance but what is TX?
I feel as if we're on the brink of this precipice waiting... Making the decision is so hard isn't it. It's very uncomfortable this directionless time we're in while we make up our minds. I guess it won't last though, time is marching on and I feel the ripples of the impact of that first diagnosis get less and less every month (all be it with some choppy waters thrown in here and there). Hopefully we can both make our minds up soon.
I think my best option is DE now too but it's so expensive with such an uncertain outcome. If we go for DE next big decision to make is where... Abroad or UK.

Why can't you go on the waiting list for 0 - 6 year olds? Are there so many others waiting to adopt? I've not looked into it at all yet but do intend to.


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Spider,

TX= Treatment

We are also considering DE here and abroad, I've recently read some good stuff on Reprofit (Czech) so I contacted them and they seemed really helpful, prepared to give us lots of info to help us decide if DE was right for us but like you said it's a big decision.

Good luck
Beth


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Spider and Lyzbeth

It is hard to decide and naturally you want the best chance!

I think it's pretty hard to compare, and how do you know how accurate stats are and whether they are measuring like with like.

CRM London say they have 48% success rates with DE (not sure if that is per cycle or per ET or what) and apparently (but to be checked) Cape Fertility Centre in SA have 68%...

Lilo


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Lilo, I must admit the stats are confusing especially for the 40+ group, as some clinics don't treat the over 40's the numbers can look skewed. When I asked what stat's to compare I was told to always look at the clinical pregnancy rates per embryo transfer and compare those.

Hope that helps a bit!

Beth


----------



## spider rees (Mar 22, 2009)

Hiya, I've been away for a bit. Oh, I don't know what to think. I'm wondering whether I even have children. I think the hot flushes are coming back too. I'm trying Wheatgrass powder in veg juice and agnus castor to try and regulate my hormones. Don't want to take the plunge into hormone replacement yet.
xxx


----------



## susiewoosie (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi there,
I've just had ED in the USA.
Two clinic stood out over there, success rate is +80% amazing.
Colorado and San Diego, I think there is another but can't remember it's name.

Give up if you can't afford it and whether you can physically bear the emotional stress.

It's working for me - the treatment, not the stress!

Good luck


----------

